# Wearing shoes in the customer's home



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm curious what you all do with your footwear in the home of a customer... especially those with light colored carpets or high end floor finishes. At times, I am even asked by a customer to remove my shoes. There are several options as I see it:

1) Work in your boots anyhow, without regard to the flooring.
2) Tarp or put down carpet runners down for the path that you'll take through the house. This is a favorite of furnace men.
3) Use shoe covers; the type like surgeon's put over their shoes in the operating room.
4) Have a spare pair new or nearly new "inside shoes" or even house shoes (slippers) for doing work inside.
5) Work in your socks. 

This is starting to become a big deal for me, as I've had to have shampooed at least two different locations in the recent past. I'm interested in how the rest of you all handle it, and if you have any written policy on the matter. I'd like to handle this in such a way that producctivity will not be effected.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I have had a several requests for us to take off or shoes in a home. I never, repeat, never, will work in a home without my workboots. Sorry, but its not safe, and against safety procedure/insurance regualtions for us to work in anything but workboots. Those little covers for shoes will make you slip with a quickness on harwood. 
We always do your option #2. Drops are layed down as we enter the home.
BTW, way back in the day, when working for another company in a galaxy far, far away, I was asked to remove my boots. I had on the holiest, nastiest socks you can imagine. Never again.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent topic md!

I typically use runners, tarps and some stuff called PolyTak http://www.polytak.com/index.shtml
the last stuff is kind of expensive but then so is replacing a $40K carpet.

In the past I've found that indoor shoes, shoe covers and socks will eventually pick up dirt and are pretty much useless methods. I even had one woman complain about 'sock prints' on her wood flooring. 

I've found covering to be the best method.


----------



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

Drop clothes, where ever we work.

Side note: it is considered bad manners to where your shoes in soneone's home in Hawaii.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tonkadad said:


> Drop clothes, where ever we work.


Tonka, let's not get X-rated here. I'd never drop my clothes in a customer's home! I would, however, consider using drop cloths. :cheesygri I've seen the poly-tak type stuff (basically sticky saran wrap) in most unoccupied homes that realtor's have for sale. I suspect that realtor's must keep a roll of that stuff in the trunks of their cars. I've noticed that most new RV's and boats have this stuff over the walking paths too. This might be something to look into.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

When necessary, I use runners, and I don't know if it's the same thing as Teetor is mentioning, - - but I was given a few boxes of 'tack' mats. They're the size of a regular welcome mat, - - you peel off the plastic and evertime you step on it, - - it picks up everything off your shoes. These type are used for laboratories.

P.S. No, - - I checked the one's Teetor's talking about, - - not the same thing at all, - - these are mats that have 'sticky' on both the top and the bottom. They work real good.


----------



## soxfan (Aug 2, 2005)

If I'm installing a white carpet on a rainy day I loose my shoes after getting it stripped, padded and laid out. Its a pain, especially when I realise that my tape measure or extension chord is out in the truck, but nothing else seems to work for me.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I often wear my shoes in a customer's house but I always ask if I should remove them... and if I see the customer remove their shoes or there is a big pile of shoes at the front door then I too will remove mine.

I should get some of those shoe covers. Last set I bought were huge like moon boots.

I have a problem... My feet stink. It's emberrasing to remove my shoes, especially in the winter when the heat is blasting on my feet while I drive.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

When the workers are doing interior work I always always always have them put out runners from the entrance door to the work area. It's not feasible for them to remove their shoes on and off several times a day.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> I have a problem... My feet stink.


This is the other thing that motivates me to ask for ideas. Taking off your shoes protects the floors, but might not protect the occupant's noses. Stinky feet are more objectionable than stinky breath is, in my opinion. 

So far I'm thinking tarps or runners for longer jobs (1/2 day or more) and an alternate pair of clean/new "inside shoes" for a quick in and out job. I have a box of shoe covers on all the trucks, but when it's rainy, the wetness from the soles of the boots does soak through the shoe covers. Plus, as Teetor rightly points out, they can be quite slick on smooth floors. I paged through a catalog right quick and notice that they do have shoe covers that are waterproof and have some grippy texture stuff on the bottoms. That might be the thing to use.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

On an estimate I have had one customer request I remove my shoes, I declined the estimate and left. Didn't like the request, knee jerk reaction, maybe, but I feel if they think on a dry day, with me showing up in clean shoes and they are worried about their floors, there is no way for a successful outcome of any job I do when you consider the messes that are made no matter how careful you are.


As far as when working in a house, it's all about protecting the surfaces. Lots of poly tarps and blue tape, sometimes craft paper and cardboard. I vacuum from the work area out the door at the end of every work day. My end of job surveys rating 1to10 in regard to keeping their house as clean as appropriate are always 10s. (the key word is appropriate, not clean as possible, or clean as expected, appropriate will keep you out of trouble) I want to under promise and over deliver, somebody who wants your shoes off leaves me little room to over deliver, so I would pass and let the next guy have that one. I need satisfied customers, referals and references more than the money.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Flat bottomed boots, no ridge between the sole and the heel. I take the belt sander and make that shoe perfectly flat. Wet cloth and a dry cloth and my toughest customer, (my wife) lets me in the house. RT.


----------



## Cubevan (Nov 24, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> BTW, way back in the day, when working for another company in a galaxy far, far away, I was asked to remove my boots. I had on the holiest, nastiest socks you can imagine. Never again.


Ought to think about changing them once in a while


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I use the blue hospital shoe covers from a medical supply store. They are less than 10 cents a pair if I remember right. On wet days I wear slip on duck boots and extra clean socks.

Jesse R. Kirchhoff
Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
“Making Your Life A Lot Less Complicated”


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

If the floors white?......I pull my saggs down and drag my club across the floor wiping my bum.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

wow i had a contractor come over to my house couple of years ago to work in living room first thing he asked was would you like for us to take off our shoes.


----------



## soxfan (Aug 2, 2005)

Rob 53 said:


> Flat bottomed boots, no ridge between the sole and the heel. I take the belt sander and make that shoe perfectly flat. Wet cloth and a dry cloth and my toughest customer, (my wife) lets me in the house. RT.



Sometimes there's a rim around the sole that's a bit wider than the shoe itself. You end up with a little triangular slot all around the shoe that could,or in at least one case did, hold some mud. Unless you sand that off too. 

I remember wiping the daylights out of my shoes one day on a piece of scrap carpet that sat directly on the hardwood entrance of a cusomer's home. That was sufficient until I got to the part of the house with carpet that was installed over a fairly thick pad. My shoes sunk in a bit and that mud around the edge ended up all over the floor.

That's when I gave up wearing shoes indoors on rainy days.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I should mention I once had a customer request I sit down and she removed my shoes for me. I am convinced it is because she wanted to look up my dress.  I'll never forget that, it was weird. She was one of those book reader types who is middle aged and has a PHD or something. Bah humbug culture!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> I should mention I once had a customer request I sit down and she removed my shoes for me. I am convinced it is because she wanted to look up my dress.  I'll never forget that, it was weird. She was one of those book reader types who is middle aged and has a PHD or something. Bah humbug culture!


That's part of the reason I stopped wearing dresses on estimates.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> I should mention I once had a customer request I sit down and she removed my shoes for me.



What!!!!! That would take me WAY out of my confort zone. Did she massage your feet for you after she took off your shoes?  I guess there's weird people wherever you live.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I did an estimate where I was asked to take my shoes off only to enter the dirtiest, filthiest, most disgustingly unkept home I've even been in. This was a drywall removal and repair on the second story of a house with only a spiral staircase to get up there. I was miffed at the shoe thing and told the guy it would cost $7000 to reinstall his master bedroom ceiling. He actually called me back and said he thought it was "a little high" and if there was any way to do it cheaper! :Thumbs:


----------



## ppmc (Jul 7, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Tonka, let's not get X-rated here. I'd never drop my clothes in a customer's home! I would, however, consider using drop cloths. :cheesygri I've seen the poly-tak type stuff (basically sticky saran wrap) in most unoccupied homes that realtor's have for sale. I suspect that realtor's must keep a roll of that stuff in the trunks of their cars. I've noticed that most new RV's and boats have this stuff over the walking paths too. This might be something to look into.


It is called carpet mask and runs around $60 per roll.Very usefull when you are working in a must use (pr) home and in trhat situation.Besides that tarp,use runners,go to any moving company and ask them who supplies them and you will get answers. :Thumbs:


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I only visit the home to measure. So I will ask them: "where would you like me to take off my shoes?"
Sometimes they say it's not necessary, and sometimes I wish I never took them off....black sock city....dirty house.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

As I will not work in a home w/o proper protection for my feet, If I was asked to remove my shoes for an estimate I would mention that fact right off the bat to see if this was going to be a problem

I have refused to enter homes (for business) when I was told I had to remove my shoes/boots
Usually it was because I had 24 trips in and out and was not going to put-on/take-off my footware every 12 minutes
So far it's worked out OK...
I have dropped off the items in the breezeway all at once and the customer put down some towels or I put down drop cloths,...or recheduled for another day

But I do need a plan B and have been thinking about those shoe covers for a while now

I do wipe and drop cloth/moving blanket if needed
I also have brought out the Hoover Steam vac when I'm done

Some people are not worried about dirt, they are just wiggy
They have the family go shoeless to preserve the carpet, and think me coming in with boots might "break the spell" or something

I think I'll go down to the MedSupply place and see if they have any of those shoe covers
Thanks for that tip


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

What we need to do is make a pack, right now, all off us agree, on the next home visit, that requires footwear removal, we professionally open our briefcases and retrieve a pair of bunny slippers. Yes, it's time to change the industry.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## Cubevan (Nov 24, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> What we need to do is make a pack, right now, all off us agree, on the next home visit, that requires footwear removal, we professionally open our briefcases and retrieve a pair of bunny slippers. Yes, it's time to change the industry.:cheesygri
> 
> Bob


My bunny slippers will have cleated soles :cheesygri


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> What we need to do is make a pack, right now, all off us agree, on the next home visit, that requires footwear removal, we professionally open our briefcases and retrieve a pair of bunny slippers. Yes, it's time to change the industry.:cheesygri
> 
> Bob


I'm in! :cheesygri


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> What we need to do is make a pack, right now, all off us agree, on the next home visit, that requires footwear removal, we professionally open our briefcases and retrieve a pair of bunny slippers. Yes, it's time to change the industry.:cheesygri
> 
> Bob


That's great! lol!
I'm in!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Glasshousebltr said:


> What we need to do is make a pack, right now, all off us agree, on the next home visit, that requires footwear removal, we professionally open our briefcases and retrieve a pair of bunny slippers. Yes, it's time to change the industry.:cheesygri
> 
> Bob


I already got mine in the truck.


----------



## Tonkadad (Jun 22, 2005)

Instead of dropping them how about I neatly fold them and place them on a chair.


----------



## carpenter 1st (Sep 2, 2005)

tarps,tarps,tarps!(clean ones!) over carpet secure at the edges with duct tape. over a hard surface (wood,tile)secure with wide painter's tape. it will hold them down without getting gummy junk on the floor.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I found mens bunny slippers in two colors here. http://www.onlyslippers.com/mens_slippers.htm
Doesn't that make you wonder?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> I found mens bunny slippers in two colors here. http://www.onlyslippers.com/mens_slippers.htm
> Doesn't that make you wonder?


HOLY CRAP! they have donkey, elephant, and pig slippers too!
:cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> I often wear my shoes in a customer's house but I always ask if I should remove them... and if I see the customer remove their shoes or there is a big pile of shoes at the front door then I too will remove mine.
> 
> I should get some of those shoe covers. Last set I bought were huge like moon boots.
> 
> I have a problem... My feet stink. It's emberrasing to remove my shoes, especially in the winter when the heat is blasting on my feet while I drive.


I usually take my shoes off when I go in for an estimate, unless the customer insists I don't...usually I ring the doorbell and remove my shoes before the customer gets to the door.

While I'm work, I am quarantined to the work are by plastic barriers. Then I always wear shoes.

Grumpy, try putting a tablespoon of baking soda in your shoes at night. Dump it out in the morning before you put them on. Try this...it works.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Glasshousebltr said:


> What we need to do is make a pack, right now, all off us agree, on the next home visit, that requires footwear removal, we professionally open our briefcases and retrieve a pair of bunny slippers. Yes, it's time to change the industry.:cheesygri
> 
> Bob


 
I was thinking perhaps a pair of giant Bart Simpson slippers from Wal-Mart lol First time I trip and empty thinset all over their hardwood foyer they may think again though :no:
Seriously though, around here 99% of the time I am expected to remove my work boots when entering the home ... one recent time was installing 5 solid wood doors which I had to carry up 3 flights of stairs in a town-house (stairs were a light colour carpet and steep & narrow). I explained to the client as diplomatically as possible that replacement toes are more expensive than carpet & there is a certain thing called "health & safety". It ended up that I had an extra pair of clean boots with me but all the changing of boots on each return trip was obviously a bit of a pain.

I've been looking for those disposable booties with the grippy soles but none of the local stores carry them ... guess I need to find a place in the city as usual.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Bonzai said:


> I was thinking perhaps a pair of giant Bart Simpson slippers from Wal-Mart lol First time I trip and empty thinset all over their hardwood foyer they may think again though :no:
> Seriously though, around here 99% of the time I am expected to remove my work boots when entering the home ... one recent time was installing 5 solid wood doors which I had to carry up 3 flights of stairs in a town-house (stairs were a light colour carpet and steep & narrow). I explained to the client as diplomatically as possible that replacement toes are more expensive than carpet & there is a certain thing called "health & safety". It ended up that I had an extra pair of clean boots with me but all the changing of boots on each return trip was obviously a bit of a pain.
> 
> I've been looking for those disposable booties with the grippy soles but none of the local stores carry them ... guess I need to find a place in the city as usual.


Where are you guys finding 5 year old threads? Are you searching for the oldest posts?:blink:

Cole


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Where are you guys finding 5 year old threads? Are you searching for the oldest posts?:blink:
> 
> Cole


LOL I didn't even notice the date ... I was searching for other posts on those booties & this one popped up. Good to see someone else is alive on here :notworthy


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

When its an issue I take my boots off at the door but I don't like to walk around in a house in my socks. My feet stink too Grumpy. Even baking soda or foot powder doesn't help much. I will keep some slippers to wear in the house but I'll get me some bunny slippers if you guys are getting them. :clap:


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Where are you guys finding 5 year old threads? Are you searching for the oldest posts?:blink:
> 
> Cole


:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Greg Di said:


> I did an estimate where I was asked to take my shoes off only to enter the dirtiest, filthiest, most disgustingly unkept home I've even been in. This was a drywall removal and repair on the second story of a house with only a spiral staircase to get up there. I was miffed at the shoe thing and told the guy it would cost $7000 to reinstall his master bedroom ceiling. He actually called me back and said he thought it was "a little high" and if there was any way to do it cheaper! :Thumbs:


That's awesome!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Ditto on the safety factor. My socked feet do not like ladders.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Since the subject is about, I'll put in my 2 cents.
I always ask about removing my shoes when entering a house for an estimate. Sometimes I'm told not to, but about 80% of the time I do.
Aisian clients usually have a pair of "guest" slippers which they give me to put back on.
If we then go outside to look, I'll carry my shoes to the back door and put them on, then take them off when we come back in.
Small price to pay when hoping for a sale.
I always have a decent pair of shoes; I change my socks daily; I carry a spare pair in the car; and I make sure there are no holes.
When you can buy white sneaker socks at Wal Mart for $1.50/pr, wy would you not do this?
And if by nature you have stinky feet, there are various cures for that in your local pharmacy.


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Shoe Booties? Come on guys!


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I wear slip on dockers on estimates and and keep a new pair in my briefcase . 
I change them before entering the house . 
Booties work OK but are slippery. 
When working, it tarps and plastic runners.


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

*Hallway tarps*

It is the first thing I do when I'm working in a customers house. I meet them at the door and tarp the entire distance to the work site and put plastic over their furniture and electronics if they are in an area that might get dusty. I also talk to them about taking things down off walls where were might bump them (the other side of the wall from where we are working too.)

Lots of plastic is the easiest cleanup. If the house is really high end we have two sets of shoes too. Compulsive plastic saved my ass once. A guy blamed me for dust screwing up his fancy home theater amp. But the lady said HOW? The first thing she saw me do was put it in a plastic bag.


----------



## WestEndReno (Jan 31, 2010)

after reading all the posts, i will keep my eye out for some large tarps and free carpet extras. About to start a big plaster repair/painting job on a home with new floors. Hate to drop a tool there.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

There are certain things I will NOT do without rubber soled shoes, such as service panel work. (Fellow sparky's-just say no and put those tarps down) I have found that with electrical work, a quick explanation as to why we cant do certain things "unshod" is appreciated and welcomed.

(For estimates, and other work, I always unlace and leave those bulky boots at the front door unless they say "don't worry about it".)

Good question above though, does anyone have a good source for those booties in bulk?


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

On a job that we are only on for a short time we walk in with booties and drop cloth the path to the work area. If we are there for more than 4 days then we use the plastic carpet mask. If we have to demo over an existing hardwood floor, we will cover the entire floor with drop cloths and then cover with 3/8 plywood with all the seams taped. So far no replaced floors:clap:. The booties also go on when I do estimates, that way I can do a measure on the way home without the stinky feet worry. As an added plus all of the customers think we are heros for thinking of there floors. Sometimes it is the simplest things we do that get the most recognition! My .02:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Id like to find some of those big foam snaptogether tiles. If there is a nice floor I always drop a cloth. Most of the time im working in a place where dirt isnt a problem.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I wear slip on shoes with soft sole in the customers home. If I am going in and out, then I tie my work boots so they will slip on, and change at the door everytime I go in and out.

Bit of a pain, but you can't wear your work boots in their home. We also tarp everything. We use painters tarps for the floors and plastic for the furniture.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no problem taking shoes off in a customers home, i usually take my shoes off even when the customer says i dont have too. For me it just shows respect towards other peoples belongings. Like others have said socks are cheap and well worth the loss if it means getting work. I also prefer people take their shoes off in my home too.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

If you took your shoes off in my house, the dogs would get them :laughing:


----------



## Ohmy (Sep 10, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Id like to find some of those big foam snaptogether tiles. If there is a nice floor I always drop a cloth. Most of the time im working in a place where dirt isnt a problem.


 We carry yoga mats for our tools. It works great.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

For preconstruction meetings I always look to see if there's a pile of shoes by the door and what the customer has on their feet. Then I ask if I should take off my shoes. Even if they say no, or if I can tell it's a house where outdoor shoe gear is not worn inside, I take off my shoes. I always have clean socks on when I go out to client's houses for reasons mentioned up the thread. There's a lot of people who don't wear shoes in their houses here and they're usually well heeled (no pun intended lol). A lot of cultures are too polite to ask you to take off your shoes but if you don't and they do it can be very offensive to them. Who wants to start off on the wrong foot? That's a good way to, pardon me, get the boot!

Doing the work is another matter. Depending on what the work is working in inside shoe gear might be an option. If it's more intense then it's plastic and clean dropcloths


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ohmy said:


> We carry yoga mats for our tools. It works great.


 I could just imagine some guys come to a house to work and do some yoga before they get started. :laughing:


----------



## alanbj (Feb 19, 2009)

shoe covers. I just walk slower on wood floors so I don't fall:thumbsup:


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Funny topic.

Once I booked a job for a woman and I kinda realized she was a nut. Long story, but take my word for it. 

She called to postpone the job the very night before I was supposed to start. Then she asks if I can not wear my shoes in her house. I said 'wait, let me get this straight? You want me to take off my shoes each time I have to go outside to make a tile cut?'. She says 'well can you put on those shoe booties?"

Well this was a great time to cut my loses. I told her I would return her deposit to her. Besides that fact she was a nut, she tried to be sneaky about her shoe request after she signed the contract and I got a deposit. I'm sure she knew not wearing shoes would be a problem for a contractor. I'm sorry, but I will charge extra if you want me to wear booties because there's a big time loss in taking and putting on booties each time I have to run outside. I am very careful when I work in a customer's house. I have actual roll out carpets which I use at their front door and in various areas of the house.

Also I will never take off my work sneakers (as they're clean and steel toed) for an estimate or otherwise. You never know when something in a customer's house is going to come crashing down on your foot. And you think that a customer is going to take care of your medical bills without a fight? Forgettaboutit!


----------



## RemodelMania (Sep 19, 2006)

Booties? yoga mats? we just put down plastic http://www.plasticover.com


----------



## noahweb (Feb 9, 2010)

Wear shoe covers, or your socks! Its respect to the owner. Contractors are slobs. No offense. Ok wait. Contractors are not - SUB contractors are. In my experience


----------



## FthillGuy (Jun 22, 2009)

I was working at a house once, where there were about 3 other guys in different trades working, going in and out, doing their thing. I go to walk into the house, and see a sign hanging on the door, saying please remove your shoes before entering.

I take off my boots, look inside, and see heavy vinyl stair runner material over the carpet in the traffic areas. I think "ok, whatever" and go inside in my socks. I get about half way up the stairs, and step on something that jabs into my foot. Check it out, and find that the owner had tacked the runner down with small finish nails!!! 

I don't know how many of those damn things I stepped on while jumping around and stumbling for the nearest door.....seemed like every time I stepped, I found another one.


----------

